# An die Mauritius-Erfahrenen



## guifri (14. Juni 2007)

hallo,

da ich mit meiner family bereits dieses jahr wieder nach florida reise, wollen wir nächstes jahr mitte bis ende märz evtl. mal nach mauritius.

welche region ist eure erfahrung nach die schönste/beste???

anforderungsprofil:

1. weißer strand
2. türkisblaues wasser
3. ein bisschen leben sollte in dre umgebung auch sein, also nicht all zu ruhig

und last but not least:
gute angelmöglichkeiten vom ufer? und evtl. die ein oder andere big game tour

vielen dank für eure antworten


----------



## Captainfish (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: An die Mauritius-Erfahrenen*

hallo,
ich wäre mit Mauritius in der Zeit sehr vorsichtig. Dieses Jahr zur gleichen Zeit sind mehrere wirklich heftige Stürme über der Insel gewesen. An Urlaub war nicht mehr zu denken, teilweise wurden die Urlauber evakuiert und konnten die Hotels nicht verlassen, an Fischen war nicht zu denken.
Denk lieber über Kenia nach, es gibt schon sehr günstge Ausfahrten (260€/Tag) fischen vom Strand eher nicht (wie alt sind die Kinder???), oder wenn du do it yourself fischen möchtest auch Gambia (Charter 260€/Tag) (Kinderfrage s.o.). Alternativ ist Hochsaison in der Karibik, Yucatan oder Belize. Mehr weissen Strand und klares Wasser wie in Belize findest du sonst nur selten. No shoes no shirt no problem. Strände, Hotels alles bestens, fischen sowieso. Preislich naja liegt das Land relativ weit oben.Preislich wohl ohne Konkurrenz dürfte Mexiko/Yucatan sein. Fischen ab € 90,-.....was will man mehr?
captainfish


----------



## Tortugaf (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: An die Mauritius-Erfahrenen*

wo genau ab 90,-,wieviel Stunden,u.mit was ?Würde gern mehr wissen?kenne ein bischen den Pasific in Mexico(Porto escondido) war dort 6 Wochen. Tortugaf


----------



## guifri (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: An die Mauritius-Erfahrenen*

@capnfish

kenia klingt interessant...

meine kinder sind 4 und 12 jahre alt. wo kann man denn da am besten hin? wie gesagt, angeln sollte zweitrangig aber möglich sein.

ich habe mich bisher nicht mit dem afrikanischen kontinent beschäftigt, weil ich subjektiv eher ein bisschen unsicher bin, was sicherheit bzw. krankheitsrisiken angeht.

mexi und co. ist mir von der flugzeit danndoch zu lang, mauritius wäre schon hart an der grenze, eigentlich auch zu lang...


----------



## Captainfish (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: An die Mauritius-Erfahrenen*

@ guifri
wenn dir das alles vom Flug zu lange ist bleibt Gambia und Ägypten. Kinder muss man immer speziell berücksichtigen, da muss man dann schon mal zurückstecken. Meine Kinder sind 2 und 5 Jahre, mit denen fahre ich dort auch noch nicht hin....

@ tortugaf
Fischen in Yucatan kann sehr preiswert sein und doch gut solange man mit den richtigen Kapitänen zur richtigen Jahreszeit ausfährt. Ich habe das auch nicht glauben wollen aber was soll ich sagen, es stimmt. Man kann wirklich schon zu dem Preis ausfahren und mitangeln. 

Infos per PM.
Gruss Captainfish


----------



## Tortugaf (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: An die Mauritius-Erfahrenen*

Gracias Capitanfish!!! Das ist Mexico,so kenne ich es auch.Habe damals 3 Wochen gebraucht bis ich ein Boot fand in der Preisklasse.Das war am Pacific.Habe dort schöne Tune u.Segelfische gefangen. Aber Mauritius klingt auch gut u.teuer,|rolleyeswürde auch gern mal die Preise wissen u. ob dort auch was, für normal Verdiener mit viel Zeit zu finden ist. Boot u. Unterkunft ;+???:g:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## ullsok (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: An die Mauritius-Erfahrenen*

Hallo Captainfish,

ich wäre auch an der Info-PM zu Yucatan interessiert#h

Steht dieses Jahr auch noch auf der Familien-Urlaubs-Hitliste


----------



## fish4fun (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: An die Mauritius-Erfahrenen*

Servus,

komme gerade aus Mexiko zurrück. Haben sehr gut Doraden und auch ein paar Sails gefangen. Ein bisserl beifang gab es auch. Kann mann empfehlen und ist auch recht günstig. Im Flughafen München waren 2 Wochen AI im Rio für 900 € zu haben. Für einen 9 Std. Tag Fullcharter hab ich aber ca. 300 € bezahlt. Kann man zum fishen uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Allerdings haben die Hotels momentan ein kleines Strandproblem d.h. der ist bis auf ca. 10 Meter weggespült. Sollte aber bald wieder kommen.

Mauritius ist auch sehr empfehlenswert. War mal an der NO-Küste, da hat es ein sehr schönes Riff wo die Kinder schön schnorcheln können. Auf der Insel ist alles sehr preiswert. Die Ausfahrten hab ich von D aus gebucht und lagen vor drei Jahren bei 330 € Fullcharter 9 Stunden, incl. Taxidienst mit dem Du erst mal über die ganze Insel fährst da die Ausfahrten im SW starten. Wenn es Dir möglich ist versuche über Dubai nach Mauritius zu fliegen am besten gleich mit Emirates, dann hast Du einen kleinen Aufenthalt auf halber strecke.

Einen kleinen Bericht findest Du im BigGame Bereich.

Gruß

Patrick


----------

